# Tokina officially announces the Tokina atx-i 17-35mm f/4.0 for full frame DSLRs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2020)

> *Press Release:* Kenko Tokina Co., Ltd. is pleased to announce the sales release of Tokina atx-i 17-35mm F4 FF lens.
> Sales will commence on December 11, 2020.
> Tokina atx-i 17-35mm F4 FF is designed to fit Full Frame DSLR cameras and supports Nikon F and Canon EF mounts. With its wide-angle properties this lens is a perfect gear for shooting landscapes, street snaps, architecture, and time-lapse. Constant f/4 aperture, robust design while maintaining a reasonable size and weight provide a new option for professional photographers who are especially active in travel.
> Highlighted Features
> ...


*

[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/tokina-officially-announces-the-tokina-atx-i-17-35mm-f-4-0-for-full-frame-dslrs/]Continue reading...


*


----------



## degos (Nov 22, 2020)

Good to know Tokina are still around, though their range is rather fractured between FF and cropA. No apparent strategy.

Always thought they would be good at tilt-shifts given their traditional bias to wide angles.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 23, 2020)

they couldn't make it a 2.8??


----------



## chik0240 (Nov 23, 2020)

good to hear they are still producing new DSLR stuffs for us legacy users.


----------



## NJFanta (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome to the 2005 Full Frame DSLR market


----------



## Dragon (Nov 23, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> they couldn't make it a 2.8??


They have a recently introduced 16-28 f/2.8 (right now for the same price), so your choice.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 24, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> they couldn't make it a 2.8??


If this lens is optimized as a low weight small travel lens (landscape?) and they wanted very high IQ (very low distortions is welcome) I think f/4 is the only chance to do that with current lens tech (if you want to stay below e.g. 10 000 EUR.
Let's wait for the first reviews if it is a good lens inside its application range!


----------



## noncho (Nov 24, 2020)

This is just an exterior redesing of an old lens, which is almost 200$ less in the same site


----------



## melgross (Nov 24, 2020)

noncho said:


> This is just an exterior redesing of an old lens, which is almost 200$ less in the same site


Exactly!


----------



## victorshikhman (Nov 25, 2020)

Absolutely zero chance they updated the optical formula, or they would have told us. This Tokina's predecessor is a popular option for landscape and real estate photography, now $300-400 cheaper than a refurb Canon 16-35 F4, but agreed that they just updated the plastic casing to milk whatever money is still left in DSLR lenses for the next few years. The old design looked very 2003, but if you don't care, save some cash and get that. It is a solid little workhorse.


----------



## erader (Nov 25, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/tokina-officially-announces-the-tokina-atx-i-17-35mm-f-4-0-for-full-frame-dslrs/]Continue reading...*


17mm? they must not have gotten the memo


----------



## melgross (Nov 25, 2020)

erader said:


> 17mm? they must not have gotten the memo


This was designed when 17mm zooms were state of the art.


----------

